# Pests infestation in bathroom - identification and termination



## dannydandan111 (Jun 27, 2018)

Roughly every night, these strange pests are crawling all over our master bathroom, mainly close to the ceiling. By morning time they're usually gone or I find some of their bodies scattered on the floor. I've already hired an exterminator which has sprayed the exterior of the house and inside our bathroom, but they're still here. Also tried spraying along the walls with ortho home defense insect killer. Can anyone identify these? Our home is very clean. What are they looking for, and how do I stop them from coming in? We live in Irvine, CA


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing the exterminator should have done is ID it for you so he or she would have know what they were dealing with.
May be able to figure it out by Googling something simple like "insect ID".
Some sites can narrow it down by filling in some simple questions.
Number of body segments.
Number of legs
Antenna lengh and shape.
Color
Location


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like have you have flying ants, I agree with Joe, how could a professional ext. treat anything without knowing what it was. Or maybe he new and just didn't want to tell you.
I have had good luck with Terro ant dust on many types of ants.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Winged ant, like Yodaman said. Lots of dry hills around Irvine.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

How are they getting in? Though the bathroom fan? Are there any unused sinks or tubs in your bath? Do you have pot lights that have openings? Are they getting in through oversized holes under the sink? Are there leaks under the sink?

Find out how they are getting in and block the holes.


----------



## GideonJ (Jun 29, 2018)

You can’t ID anything with pictures like that.

Your exterminator is a moron. I’d be callin there ass and raising a storm. He should of looked at the insect under a scope and ID’d it properly, decided how he wanted to treat it and then informed you of what was going on, how he was going to treat it, anything you should do as a customer to help and then explained how long it would take for the problem to resolve. I hope you didn’t pay him, I’d be calling asking for answers:vs_mad:

It is possible the insecticide needs time to work, most pest issues will not disappear instantly. But then you also sprayed something did you spray over his product? Could harm the effectiveness of his treatment. 

You just need to call them and have them give you answers. Being an exterminator is just as much about educating customers and explaining treatments and how they work as the actual treatments are. And if they aren’t giving you that I would steer clear and not recommend them.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@dannydandan111 nice to meet you!

I see you’re in Irvine; I’m a sorta neighbor in Fullerton/La Habra.

Those bugs look like winged termites because they have long filaments for antennae in the front. Ants, in my experience, usually have jointed ones with an obvious elbow in them. 

Termites in California are mostly the dry wood type that likes to nest in and eat the wood of things like window and door frames, fascia boards etc. While a cause for concern, dry wood termites WON’T cause your house to fall over. 

I’m with @GideonJ; I’d call your exterminator back and ask for a thorough inspection.

Even better, if you can, go outside and see if you can find obvious evidence of chewing on the wooden window frames or fascia boards or ends of joists.

Also look and see if you can find “frass” or poop pellets, which termites push outside the nest. That’s the little pellets in the picture below. That picture was taken of a log from a dead tree with termites in it which I burned in my fireplace after I took the picture.

If you have termites in a window frame, you might find grass on a nearby window sill.

Best of luck and let us know what you do and what happen!

(Love the way your username trips off the tongue; I’m considering changing mine to DoomsDaveDave ....)


----------

